# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Χρονοκυκλώματα >  >  Κατασκευή Flashing Railroad Lights with || LM555 ||

## IXHEM

Στο θέμα αυτό θέλω να παρουσιάσω το κυκλωτικού διάγραμμα που έφτιαξα (βίντεο) των φαναριών στις σιδηροδρομικες διαβάσεις με το γνωστό σε όλους μας lm555.

aa-555-01.gif

*Vcc = 12V
Ra = 68kOhm
Rb = 39kOhm
C = 47uF/16V
RLed1 & RLed2 = 220Ohm
*
Για να αλλάξω την συχνότητα των παλμών στην έξοδο του 555 θα πρέπει να αλλάξω τον πυκνωτή με έναν άλλον διαφορετικής χωρητικοτητας.
Έτσι η συχνότητα που θα αναβοσβήνουν τα Led εξαρτάτε απο τον πυκνωτή. Όση μεγαλύτερη η χωρητικότητα του πυκνωτή τόσο μικρότερη και η συχνότητα στην έξοδο του 555 και αντίστροφα.

----------


## IXHEM

Θα εκτιμουσα εαν κανετε εγγραφη στο καναλι μου στο youtube για σχετικα videos : https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCNn...LAf3g-0fxzkDCw

Ευχαριστω  :Smile:

----------

